# Magnetic Nocks



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I finally found some magnetic nocks I've been looking for. I just bought the thunder ball system by NAP. Well I was just wondering if anyone out there has used them or has any feedback. Thanks :beer:


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

man i wish they didnt buy out magnock. still have a dozen of em left and they really made the old scepter 3 shoot like a dream


----------

